# Another Midwest car on air... (MKV Build Thread)



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

Components:
-Dual Viair 400 Compressors
-Dual All Metal Water Traps
-5 Gallon Tank
-Easy Street Management
-Easy Street Valves
-Air House II Rear Bags
-Aerosport Front Bags
-3/8" Airline All Around
Car is pretty low to begin with, rears are all the way down, fronts have a couple more threads to go. I believe they are FK Silverline + coils.
I picked up the car tonight after work and got to work removing the sub/amp and wheels. Tried to figure out the layout of everything, and tomorrow is crunch day. Compressors, water traps, valves, and brain will all be under the false floor that was in the car. I have to raise it 2" to clear for the compressors. 
I will post more pictures for sure tomorrow, don't mind the crappy pictures, had to turn the ISO up since the lighting sucks in my garage.
How it sat when I picked it up.
















Laying the stuff out loosly to get an idea of how it will all come together.








End of the short night:








Too many parts


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Niiiice... lookin forward to seein how this one turns out.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







very nice so far


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

Nice


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

white on white looks dope! gonna be even better tucking rim. looking forward to this one


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

i just fell in love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LarryAppleton.. What happened to the blue Jetta?!


_Modified by sbuogr at 8:28 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_i just fell in love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LarryAppleton.. What happened to the blue Jetta?!



I am pretty sure he still has it, I think he is doing the install for someone else...
Either way it looks badass. The white CH's will look amazing tucked up in there.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice! Lookin great!!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Larry Appleton)*

Good work so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks like it's in good hands!
Here's a good "before" shot:










_Modified by Getaway Car at 12:05 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweet are you in MN?


----------



## Yetta1.8 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Larry Appleton)*

nice tuck those CH's in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Yetta1.8)*

SEX


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Grig85)*

Yea I still have the Jetta. Doing the install for a friend.
Got most of the stuff mounted, just took a break to eat.
Back to work


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Larry Appleton)*

do my bags!









rebuilding my suspension this coming saturday.







no bags though. =( thats what i really want. but money's tight. so i bought $1200 dollars worth of other toys instead.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_Sweet are you in MN?

Not my car


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Getaway Car)*

put in a long day (8AM to 2AM) today so the car is ready for owner early in the day tomorrow
started out raising the floor a bit and getting the compressors secure:








rear bags assembled and in
















fronts in:








vavles, compressors, ecu, relays are all down by the spare tire well








water traps are mounted above the compressors but will be hidden by the false floor








aired out:
























I'll grab better pictures tomorrow in the day light.
Car is not notched but the owner will get it notched shortly.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that looks awesome, i am excited to see the false floor done, one of the first times i have liked ch's on a VW in a long time


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow you got that done quickly, and cleanly. very nice mike!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

maybe its the angles of the photos but that looks lower than normal for a unnotched MKV. It looks like its already notched.


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks so good


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Getaway Car)*






















Thats looks insane! Love it!!!!!!! Inspiration for sure.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (uniblack20)*

I called next!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TackeeA3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

WOW great work


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (flygli03)*

Great work son!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Great work son!
















Thanks for all your help nig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More pictures later on tonight of the final product.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Thanks for all your help nig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More pictures later on tonight of the final product. 

Santi Land is always down to help


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

always loved this car!
cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

great jpb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

my baby is finally on bags







... the CHs do look pretty good but theyre coming off tomorrow for something different


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

ALL DONE!!!! With the exception of the Easy Street Auto Pilot problem.
Finished amp area with the water traps chillin out back








All Up
























Finished Trunk
























Controller location








All down


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

Awesome job Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TackeeA3)*

wow mike, very nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

wowza, almost 120 psi in the bags... I don't think i've ever put in that much


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What is the offset on those wheels? I'd space out the fronts so you can spin the bag the rest of the way down. Another trick to get it lower up front is to remove the larger adjustment ring on the strut and just leave the smaller locking ring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looks great


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What is the offset on those wheels? I'd space out the fronts so you can spin the bag the rest of the way down. Another trick to get it lower up front is to remove the larger adjustment ring on the strut and just leave the smaller locking ring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looks great

There is still room with the wheels that the bags can come down... I didnt want to spin them down because he is going with 19's and he might need the extra clearence.


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

ohh mike... always looking out for me


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI Fish 7)*

of course


----------



## stodd16 (Sep 28, 2008)

it would be a good idea to take those rear bags back out and atleast paint the cups there just steel and will rust to hell in no time


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (stodd16)*

do my truck next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I think it should stay w/ 18s, just different wheels and turn the bags down, get a lil' front rake going


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*

wow Mike... some awesome work there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_do my truck next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









If you ever finish it


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Great Job Mike, the finished product looks nice and clean














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Larry Appleton)*

new wheels are on. Ill post pics later today... I think they look pretty good but we shall see


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (GTI Fish 7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI Fish 7* »_new wheels are on. Ill post pics later today... I think they look pretty good but we shall see

Hurry up!
Everything is running smoothly I assume after the fix.


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Larry Appleton)*

yea no problems... wheels dont screw anything up either. ill get some pics up in a bit.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air...*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks good! 
Did you make the top rear brackets or purchase them from somewhere? I'm supposed to help bag a MK5 soon, but haven't really looked into what brackets for the rears. I've heard s10 cups?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Looks good! 
Did you make the top rear brackets or purchase them from somewhere? I'm supposed to help bag a MK5 soon, but haven't really looked into what brackets for the rears. I've heard s10 cups?

They are the BAAK2BASICS brackets.


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

did you chop them and shortin em up or leave them norm?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Larry Appleton)*

Mint. looks good Mike.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

ahhh very nice Mike.


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Sweeeeeet. I also like the old GMC


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (96Mk36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_did you chop them and shortin em up or leave them norm?

nope, no chopping they were left as is


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

wtf is this???? who uses instructions














looks good mike


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_wtf is this???? who uses instructions














looks good mike


Haha, didn't need them until I was having those problems with the ECU tuning and that jazz. Its all been fixed now


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

pshhh excuses


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_pshhh excuses









You've got one complementary kick in the nuts next time I see you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

good thing i only see you once a year


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_good thing i only see you once a year























Might be twice if youre gonna be at Waterfest. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

ohhhhhh now i am


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Larry Appleton)*

Got the wheels on... Took a couple but theyre not that good and its a little dirty but you get the idea...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (GTI Fish 7)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Larry Appleton)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good job Mile


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (moacur)*

i think the front might need to come down a little lower


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (GTI Fish 7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI Fish 7* »_i think the front might need to come down a little lower

i agree..


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Another Midwest car on air... (Santi)*









my new daily wheels


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmmmm... i like it except i think the black on the grille doesnt flow anymore, go lime green and then your in the money...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

no offense, but wast there another mk5 w/ lime green wheels on PVW and that other one w/ the birhgt blue ones? 
I dont like it.. 
And making the grill Green would be even worse


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_no offense, but wast there another mk5 w/ lime green wheels on PVW and that other one w/ the birhgt blue ones? 
I dont like it.. 
And making the grill Green would be even worse

lol none taken. i didnt see that in PVW, i just wanted to do something other than black white or silver


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI Fish 7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI Fish 7* »_
lol none taken. i didnt see that in PVW, i just wanted to do something other than black white or silver

might have been eurotuner actually.. hahaha.. (i know big confussion







) 
I know it was a double feature somewhere.


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Loving the white on white, that stance is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

